# How am I doing? Fairly new shooter



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

Ok so Im wondering how Im doing compared to the average joe schmo....I basically began shooting about 2 1/2 months ago as a hobby....I had shot gund before over the years but until the end of September I had not owned my own hand gun....I started with a S&W Sigma 9mm, then got a Sig Sp2009 9mm, and now have a Glock 26....I liked both of those guns for different reasons, but neither was right for me, and now I have found the Glock....I got it last week and went to the range, and here is a pic of my first target at 10 yards....









I was pretty happy with it, I had similar results all night but thats one of my better targets, and it was from the first mag...I dont know if any of you guys have heard of Hickok45 on youtube but hes a great resource of info for someone like me and Ive been trying to use his advice.....one question I do have is with every gun Ive had, I tend to group low and to the left.....very rarely do I stray into the right side of the target (Im a righty and shoot weaver stance mostly)....whats a good way to correct that?
Oh and the guns not covering up any more holes either you wiseasses!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks good to me, especially for a new shooter!

Although you have more shots to the left than the right of the target's center, the group looks fairly tight and doesn't have any really wild shots away from the rest of the group. I'd say all you need is a little more practice, and if the group stays in about the same place and gets a bit tighter, then I'd recommend a slight sight adjustment (tap the rear sight to the right, just a tiny bit). 

To tighten the group, concentrate on a gentle, smooth trigger squeeze so you don't move the gun as it fires, and try to hold the sights aligned near the center as you squeeze. If the group starts to scatter, slow down your shooting, take a short break to relax, or try again another day.

Congrats! :smt023


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Shooting at 10 yards, this is a good beginner's group. You need lots more practice, though.
You're shooting low-left because you are pushing your trigger to the side, slightly, as you press it. The cure for this is to press the trigger with "less finger." Try using only the tip-joint of your finger, rather than wrapping the digit around the pistol's trigger. Also, think of the pull as a _press_, not a squeeze, and make sure to press straight backward.
When you can deliver groups like this from 25 yards, rather than 10, you'll be ready for self-protective, out in public, pistol carry.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Trigger finger placement is probably the answer here, like Steve pointed out, but I thought it was the other way around Steve. Isn't left of target not enough finger and right of target too much? I could be wrong on that as I've not had a need to diagnose it for a while (sticking with one type of gun will also help to mitigate this problem)

Moving the sights is not really the answer unless he's determined that it's off by using a bench rest. It's more of a technique problem. I'd guess that he's lining them up just fine each time, hence the grouping, but pushing it (if he's right handed) left and also anticipating the recoil (indicated by downward grouping). I'd also guess that the ones that are lower left aren't at the beginning of the string of fire, but after a few rounds (again, anticipating recoil).


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Grouping left indicates that a right-hand trigger finger is pressing sideways while pressing back.
Grouping down may mean that the shooter is flinching, or it may be part of the same pressing-sideways problem noted above.
I can't tell for sure, since this is only a 10-yard target, but my very first thought is that the group isn't far enough down to be a result of a flinch. You could be right about the flinch, but the best thing to do is to correct one problem at a time.
So I suggested ways to correct his trigger press. How much finger? Not as important, I believe, as learning to _smoothly press rearward_.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 Steve M1911A1


:smt1099


----------



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Grouping left indicates that a right-hand trigger finger is pressing sideways while pressing back.
> Grouping down may mean that the shooter is flinching, or it may be part of the same pressing-sideways problem noted above.
> I can't tell for sure, since this is only a 10-yard target, but my very first thought is that the group isn't far enough down to be a result of a flinch. You could be right about the flinch, but the best thing to do is to correct one problem at a time.
> So I suggested ways to correct his trigger press. How much finger? Not as important, I believe, as learning to _smoothly press rearward_.


So when I got home from work, I took a look at how I was pulling the trigger, and I definitely seem to be pulling to the left....I will work on that, pressing straight back, and keep at it...:smt023


----------



## righttoown (Jan 4, 2010)

Not bad just keep praticing.


----------



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

Thnks for the replies, I actually have made some improvement over the past few weeks...I have started shooting with both eyes open, and in an isosceles stance...I had been working on keeping both eyes open instead of just using my right eye, and have done alot of trigger practice....I had a very hard time shooting while focusing with both eyes open, but one day it clicked and now i am shootine better than before with one eye...one of my good friends got a Sig and has been going to the range with me 2-3 times per week, we are having a great time and getting better every day.....I couldnt be happier with my Glock, I bought it Dec 10th and already have 1300+ rounds through it:mrgreen:. I will try this weekend to put some good groups together and post some more pics...


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Congrats! Keep it up.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Nothing beats practice, keep it up.


----------



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

:smt023


cougartex said:


> Nothing beats practice, keep it up.


 I did some more of that this weekend, I am really liking the isoceles stance and shooting with both eyes open focusing straight ahead...on Sunday at one point I hit "the zone" for the first time, put about 8 straight rounds within an inch of each other through the center of the target at 7 yards...funds are tight right now but when taxes come back lets just say I will be at the range alot....love this G26


----------



## Zertek (Dec 14, 2009)

Glock 26 is a great gun, Congrats


----------

